# Cats or Dogs?



## Erindor the Espeon (Aug 8, 2008)

Now, this isn't the most controversial argument, but I thought it would be appropriate here.

Now, which is better? Cats or Dogs? Why? Is one really better than the other? You tell me.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 8, 2008)

Dogs! Because you can train them to do tricks, they are great for cheering you up, and are fun! Cats come close though.


----------



## Minish (Aug 8, 2008)

Dogs, even though I'm completely terrified of them. I appreciate their loyalty. :D Plus, wolves are my favourite animals, and dogs share the same sense of pack duties that I admire in them.

Cats do come close, however. Generally I like big cats a lot, and I like cats' intelligence and sarkiness~ Plus they're so much prettier.


----------



## Mirry (Aug 8, 2008)

I like dogs too, but I prefer cats. To me they do seem cleverer than dogs, and they're so cuuuuute. ^^ And what's more soothing than listening to a cat purr?


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Aug 8, 2008)

I like Dogs the best, but I also like Kittens almost as much, not cats.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 8, 2008)

Cats. They're cuter, usually smaller and more cuddly. The noise they make is cuter and not as noisy.

I've never heard of a cat killing a human.

I do like dogs, but cats are a lot better.


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 8, 2008)

Cats. Just because.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm not voting.  I tend to prefer dogs but they each have their own good points.

Why is this in the Debating Hall rather than Misc. Discussion?


----------



## GameFreakerZero (Aug 8, 2008)

Catdogs.

... I like both.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 8, 2008)

surskitty said:


> Why is this in the Debating Hall rather than Misc. Discussion?


I dunno. It'd fit much better in Misc. Discussion.

Anyway, cats.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, I'll move it if someone could tell me how. I put it in debating hall, because some people (at least the ones I know) get very heated over this subject.

Doesn't seem like that's going to be a problem, though.


----------



## Venged_Kitty (Aug 8, 2008)

Cats. No argument is needed.


----------



## Timmy (Aug 8, 2008)

Cats. 
Although I love some dogs.. cats are just.. love. ;A;

Every time I see a cat somewhere I'm all "CAT!!" It's so childish but I can't help it. :B
Also if possible I will try to pet every cat I see on the street. "HERE KITTY KITTY... baww it ran away ;__;"


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 8, 2008)

I'd sooner have a dog because I'm horribly allergic to cats and dogs are generally more friendly and rewarding to look after. 
I guess dogs can be more dangerous, but whatever.


----------



## Jolty (Aug 8, 2008)

Ketsu said:


> Dogs! Because you can train them to do tricks, they are great for cheering you up, and are fun! Cats come close though.


All that I can do with my cats c:

anyway
cats, hell yes
I love my babies ;^; 

I love some dawgs too but some just irritate me


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 8, 2008)

Dogs. They're so cute and friendly~ (Most of the time. And no, I didn't care if I've been bitten by one three times. I still like them.) I dislike cats and I don't really like the way they look either. Terribly allergic too. Getting scratched by one or even being near one gives me hives.


----------



## Flora (Aug 8, 2008)

Cats.  They're just so ADORABLE!!


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Aug 8, 2008)

I like both, but my parents won't let me get a cat. ;_; But I still have a really cute dog. He's funky. :P


----------



## Jetx (Aug 8, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> I've never heard of a cat killing human.


Lions? lol

Dogs are awesome. Mostly because I'm more familiar with them, but also because you can be with them no matter what mood you're in and they'll keep you happy. Sometimes a cat just can't be bothered with you.


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 8, 2008)

I can't decide. They're both awesome :\


----------



## Maron (Aug 8, 2008)

Thats a hard choice... but I´ll say dogs ´cause I live with two wonderful Golden Reterivers :3 although I love cats too...


----------



## S. E. (Aug 8, 2008)

Cats, easily. Dogs are nice, but...

Alright, I'll list the pros and cons.

*Dogs*

_Pros_
* Easier to keep as an outside pet.
* Easier to train.
* A good pet for the disabled.
* Friendly and loyal.

_Cons_
* Difficult to care for.
* If neglected, can be dangerous.
* Dogs need the right environment to live in more so than cats.
* Your dog may have to 'use the bathroom' in the middle of the night...

*Cats*

_Pros_
* Friendly if treated properly.
* Easy to care for and very rewarding.
* Easier to keep as an indoor pet.
* Should need bathing at least every 2-3 years.

_Cons_
* Smelly litterbox.
* Difficult to train.

And despite what anyone tells you, cats are not dense just because they won't listen. In fact, I always thought dogs were the dense ones because they'll do anything you say. Plus, my cats do know some English and what it means; they'll just listen when they feel like it.


----------



## J.T. (Aug 8, 2008)

Dogs. I'm allergic to cats (I still love cats though, just like dogs more).


----------



## octobr (Aug 8, 2008)

I like both equally? They're both fun, attentive, and affectionate. 

If you're lucky you get the dog that thinks it's a cat.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 8, 2008)

Dogs. When I grow up I'm buyin' me a puppy. :3


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Aug 9, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> I've never heard of a cat killing human.


I just had to say this... You said Cat Killing Human. I think you mean human killing cat.

To prove my point, you've probably heard of the phrase 'Drowned like an Unwanted kitten'

Yes, humans kill cats. And dogs. Sometimes I wonder what it would be lke if extremely intelligent cats/dogs ruled world.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 9, 2008)

Shining Eevee said:


> * If neglected, can be dangerous.


Dogs can be dangerous even if they're not neglected. Don't get me wrong; they're amazing animals, but, like humans, there are some really nice ones, and others that you'd best stay well away from.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 9, 2008)

Erindor the Espeon said:


> I just had to say this... You said Cat Killing Human. I think you mean human killing cat.
> 
> To prove my point, you've probably heard of the phrase 'Drowned like an Unwanted kitten'
> 
> Yes, humans kill cats. And dogs. Sometimes I wonder what it would be lke if extremely intelligent cats/dogs ruled world.


I meant to to but an a in between the 'killing' and 'human'


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 9, 2008)

Dogs are generally more playful and social and friendly. I'm biased against cats as well, so dogs.


----------



## S. E. (Aug 9, 2008)

^Not true. Certain cats are very social, as certain dogs are very anti-social. In fact, I know many social, friendly cats.


----------



## Flora (Aug 9, 2008)

^ Like my kitty, who never shuts up. :D


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 9, 2008)

Verne said:


> If you're lucky you get the dog that thinks it's a cat.


That's basically my dog. Its hilarious XD


----------



## S. E. (Aug 9, 2008)

I have a cat who thinks he's a dog. =O


----------



## Evolutionary (Aug 9, 2008)

Cats. They're cute, cuddly and their purr is just adorable. They don't bark loudly or be annoying. And cats have this agile fast sort of feeling. Plus my second favorite pokemon is Skitty, a cat. Eevee is first but it dosen't really look like any animal...

From EeveeSkitty, the cat lover called Cathy...


----------



## Jolty (Aug 9, 2008)

Shining Eevee said:


> And despite what anyone tells you, cats are not dense just because they won't listen. In fact, I always thought dogs were the dense ones because they'll do anything you say. Plus, my cats do know some English and what it means; they'll just listen when they feel like it.


Same here, I have 20 cats and my mum has... a lot more, and most of them respond to their names and some other things



Also, y'know how when you come home and your dogs are like all over you? Whenever I go to my mum's house one of the cats is like that with me :)


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Aug 10, 2008)

Cats win, paws down. I love everything about them. They're fast and agile, which I would prefer to huge and strong any day, and they're _really_ smart. Most of the cats I know can figure out almost any problem, and respond to a lot of English. I remember a foster cat of mine who would study the pictures that were hanging on the wall. 

And the dogs I know... Well, how can I put this? The smartest one I've met has to have about five brain cells. I can't help but think that an animal that will blindly do whatever it's told to isn't the sharpest claw on the paw.

Not to mention that cats have personalities. With dogs, it seems like they're either stupidly happy and obedient or vicious and mean. Felidae, however, can be just as diverse as humans when it comes to their dispositions. 

Plus, anything that has the nerve to smack around something at least fifty times its size _has _to be awesome. =D

(And I'm not gonna be a traitor to my own species.)


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 10, 2008)

I didn't vote before, but I'm voting cats, because my dogs are annoying the hell out of me right now.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 10, 2008)

Flametail said:


> And the dogs I know... Well, how can I put this? The smartest one has to have about five brain cells. I can't help but think that an animal that will blindly do whatever it's told to isn't the sharpest claw on the paw.
> 
> Not to mention that cats have personalities. With dogs, it seems like they're either stupidly happy and obedient or vicious and mean. Felidae, however, can be just as diverse as humans when it comes to their dispositions.
> 
> ...


Not true. Dogs have a variety of different personalities. I have met many and observed that each and every one of them acts differently. Further, not all dogs are obedient, vicious, or mean. Certain breeds are more difficult to train than others. I happen to have dogs that are neither obedient, nor vicious, nor mean. That is just a stereotype, all dogs are different, just as all humans and cats are different. 

I suspect that you have not met many dogs. Also, dogs are not stupid. For example, my sister has a very intelligent dog who can solve a little puzzle. He loves to solve his little puzzle, it keeps him entertained. And he only does the puzzle when he feels like it, not when we tell him to.

And finally, a chihuahua can also have the nerve to smack something around fifty times its size. In fact, it can bite. Hard. And I know this from experience. :D


----------



## @lex (Aug 11, 2008)

Cats everyday! They're awesome :3

Oh, but I'll admit Nintendogs are even better ^^


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Aug 11, 2008)

I like both equally. In my dream life I'm going to have a cute little shorthaired gray tabby and an awesome Rottweiler because Rotties are the best dogs in the universe. Mm, gray cats and black-and-tan dogs... awesomesauce, for please.

...although I'll probably only ever get the cat simply because I plan to live in an apartment (I don't really see a reason to buy a whole house) and depending on the situation a large dog might not work so well with that. :/ Also, while they obviously require maintenance and care and stuff, cats are generally better pets for lazy people like me. You don't have to walk a cat. And you can teach them to use a toilet!


----------



## Flazeah (Aug 11, 2008)

I like cats just a bit more than I like dogs, but they're both adorable. I usually find it amusing to be followed by a dog. x3


----------



## Zhorken (Aug 11, 2008)

Most of the reason I hate dogs is _because_ they're so social.  There is absolutely no way to tell them to fuck off.


----------



## FerrousLucario (Aug 11, 2008)

Neither is "better" than the other, but I prefer cats. Less dirty in my experience. Of course, there's always going to be an exception. There are some clean dogs and dirty cats out there.


----------



## Ambipom (Aug 11, 2008)

Dogs because.

But I still like cats a lot.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 11, 2008)

Sorry, but I don't like either of them. 

Cats are all... malicious. I guess. I always associate cats with being evil. They're so... up to something, contemptuous of their owners, and just... not what you want in a house. They can get ANYWHERE, seriously, even through locked doors and stuff. Ugggh. Why you would want such a cold thing in your house is beyond me.

Dogs... well, I sort of have a phobia of dogs. I mean, I like dogs as a concept and all, a playful animal that is supposed to be man's best friend. It's not like pictures of dogs scare me. Like Nintendogs? Lots of fun. But coming across dogs in real life is not fun for me. I hate going to someone's house, and finding out they have a dog. They're just scary. They could seriously rip your arm off if they wanted. I know that it's unlikely, but _still_. It's like talking to an insane guy with a gun in his hand. There's no reason to expect that the insane guy will shoot you, but still, he _might_.

Uggh.


Anyway, my vote goes to pigs. Pigs are sweet.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 11, 2008)

I wuvs both ><


----------



## Featherfur (Aug 11, 2008)

I have four dogs and one cat. Which one would I choose, you might ask?

Cats, dur. =3 <See, kitty!


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Aug 12, 2008)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Not true. Dogs have a variety of different personalities. I have met many and observed that each and every one of them acts differently. Further, not all dogs are obedient, vicious, or mean. Certain breeds are more difficult to train than others. I happen to have dogs that are neither obedient, nor vicious, nor mean. That is just a stereotype, all dogs are different, just as all humans and cats are different.
> 
> I suspect that you have not met many dogs. Also, dogs are not stupid. For example, my sister has a very intelligent dog who can solve a little puzzle. He loves to solve his little puzzle, it keeps him entertained. And he only does the puzzle when he feels like it, not when we tell him to.
> 
> And finally, a chihuahua can also have the nerve to smack something around fifty times its size. In fact, it can bite. Hard. And I know this from experience. :D


*headdesk* I seem to have forgotten a few words in my post. I remember specifically thinking "The smartest one I've met has to have five brain cells." Not "The smartest one has to have five brain cells." Sorry about that.

In my relatively short lifespan, I've had... um, nine dogs. And almost all of my dad's friends have at least one. Not to mention the fact that I sort of volunteer for an animal rescue, so I think I've had enough experience with dogs to know a bit about them. 

I know that not all canines are unintelligent--I recall stories about a Papillion my mother had before I was born who was very, very smart indeed--but... I just can't bring myself to believe that there's much at all going on in their minds. Maybe it's just that every dog _I've_ owned seems to have had the IQ of a rock. Same thing goes for the personalities. Mine and around 95% of the ones I've met have either been stupidly happy or just ferocious.

... And Chihuahuas (did I spell that right the first time? ...Good. xD) are definitely rather likeable. I too have been informed that they are most certainly not cowards. xDD




Zeta Reticuli said:


> Cats are all... malicious. I guess. I always associate cats with being evil. They're so... up to something, contemptuous of their owners, and just... not what you want in a house. They can get ANYWHERE, seriously, even through locked doors and stuff. Ugggh. Why you would want such a cold thing in your house is beyond me.


... Well, apparently you've never had a cat curled up in your lap, purring so loudly it's hard to hear anything else. The closest thing I've seen in a feline to malicious is mischievous. I have cats who won't leave me alone just because they want affection. Even the feral ones will come lay down a few feet away from my mom when she sleeps. They'd never hurt me unless they were either blinded by fear or I was being stupid and doing things that I _know _would irritate them. 

In fact, I have a cat who will become the mother of any new foster kittens in the house. She'll let them nurse on her, and she washes them in spite of their protests. She even likes to play with them sometimes, which she usually isn't too keen on. Actually, come to think of it, there are others who do that too, but to a lesser extent.

My cats are anything but cold. Several of them are sweet and tolerant, and the ones that aren't aren't malicious in any sense of the word.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes, but you pet the cats and they're all "oooooooooh yes, my owner is petting me, how LOVELY of them, isn't it so GREAT that they do whatever I want", like how if some slut is giving you a blow job you're all "oooh, YEAH!" They totally don't like you, they like the petting. You know it's true. And I am now going to quote this one desktop widget I have (that is in turn probably quoting some random comedian): "Dogs look up to us. Cats look down on us. But pigs treat us as equals." Seriously, guys,  pigs are kick-ass. Plus you can eat them. 

Or well, I guess you can eat dogs too, but pigs are still better. 

(and yes I know this is totally irrational but I just really don't like cats okay)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 12, 2008)

Flametail said:


> *headdesk* I seem to have forgotten a few words in my post. I remember specifically thinking "The smartest one I've met has to have five brain cells." Not "The smartest one has to have five brain cells." Sorry about that.
> 
> In my relatively short lifespan, I've had... um, nine dogs. And almost all of my dad's friends have at least one. Not to mention the fact that I sort of volunteer for an animal rescue, so I think I've had enough experience with dogs to know a bit about them.
> 
> ...


Hmm, I see. I'm sorry I misjudged your post. I just wanted to point out that not all dogs all like that. 

Also, chihuahuas (I'm pretty sure you spelled it right, I wikied it) are not to be messed with. I had a very small chunk of my ear bitten off my one. Yes, very hard bite indeed.


----------



## Dark Mew (Aug 13, 2008)

Cats, my kitten is so much more fun. My dog is to lazy to do anything.Although my kitten scares me!!


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 13, 2008)

Cats rul and dogs drool(literally)
I mean,sure dogs can protect your house,but kittens are a good pet if you live alone(I don't,but,well...)
Here's food for thought:Try living with a german sheperd my dad wanted,a Great Dane puppy my mom wanted,and a cat that has had 5 babies(all black and have been given to the pet shop)I wanted and got for my 8th or 9th birthday that gets almost eaten by the Great dane every day.
BTW:
German Sheperd:Maxwell(Max)
Great Dane:Brutus
Cat:Purrball
And my cat is gray,and i think is at least part Egyptian Mau


----------



## Abufi (Aug 13, 2008)

Ketsu said:


> Dogs! Because you can train them to do tricks, they are great for cheering you up, and are fun! Cats come close though.


everything in this post
and dogs also because cats randomly scratch/bite me when i'm petting them suddenly, without warning ;-;  although sometimes they do show they're annoyed when their tail twitches, then i leave them alone, but my dog wants me to pet him all day.  if i leave him alone for just a second he sits upright on his butt and begs, it's the cutest thing

i dunno i've just always got along way better with dogs

oh and the thing someone here said about pigs, my uncle used to say that as well.  hell yeah pigs ;-; they're cute


----------



## zaxly100 (Aug 13, 2008)

I like both.  My aunt and uncle have two cats and they're adorable.  They have a black one and he's funny.

A lot of people i know have dogs.  I have a biggish black and white one, but he's old.  I'm currently traumitized by one of my friend's dog.  She humped me, and i'm a girl.


----------



## Cheetah (Aug 13, 2008)

To me, it really depends on the animal, because interacting with a cat =/= interacting with a dog.

So really, my preference depends on what mood I'm in. P=

If I'm in a calm mood, I'd much rather be around Hobbes (6-year-old silver tabby). He doesn't know as many tricks as our dog, but he's good at keeping the bed warm at night.

Ozzie, on the other hand, is fun to be around because he's got so much energy, even if he has cotton wool for brains. =P I mean, he knows a handful of tricks, but he's so gullible and klutzy it's almost painful to watch. He's got entertainment value, though, so we keep 'im around. :3


----------



## Cyndaquil (Aug 13, 2008)

Dogs are the Very Best because they know how you feel really dogs sense emotion and they actually care and try to make you happy. Besides cats have evil bites just if you pet them in the wrong spot. Dogs are loyal you can actually train them cats are untrainable because of their pride and they think they are better than all people and dogs.While dogs can easily accept a new leader.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 13, 2008)

I kind of like cats more, so I voted that way. They're adorably devious.

I like dogs a lot too, they like me, for the most part. A point that hasn't been raised yet, though, small dogs are vicious. Large dogs are social.


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm a special case. I've gotten attacked randomly by more cats than dogs. I've never been bitten by a dog, even around dogs that bite. 

Yep, I'm more of a dog person. I hate it when they keep BARKING and BARKING though.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't have either.


----------



## Treechu (Aug 15, 2008)

Cats are filled with awesome lulz, but dogs..well...they're dogs. I'd probably have to go with dogs. Mainly because of the bond you can have with them.


----------



## Dannichu (Aug 15, 2008)

link008 said:


> A point that hasn't been raised yet, though, small dogs are vicious. Large dogs are social.


Not nessisarily; alsatians and dobermans (dobermen? XD) are very anti-social and can be incredibly vicious. 
Not all small dogs are vicious, either; spaniels are small and are one of the friendliest breeds out there.

Social dogs can be vicious, too; dalmatians are one of the happiest breeds ever, but attacks by them do some serious damage.


----------



## Treechu (Aug 15, 2008)

Don't forget Pitbulls. 8[


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Aug 15, 2008)

I actually prefer cats, mostly because of Espeons and the Warriors series. I don't really have anything against dogs, but this one bit my brother and he still has scars.


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 26, 2008)

CATS! they are cute soft quiet and dont stink ive never heard of a cat eating a person. dogs are stinky and ive head of them attacking and eating children! D:
my little brother got bitten by one and still has the scars of his face! i want to kill that dog personally! >:O


----------



## zuea (Aug 26, 2008)

cats are very kind and i like them


----------



## Nope (Aug 26, 2008)

cats wins.

I have two black ones :D They're names in english would be Blacker and... uh, Siri, maybe?

They're really cuddly and cozy :3 Especially Blacker.

Guess what I voted.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 1, 2008)

My dog. How can you not love that face?

And, Bakuphoon, what are your cats' names in your language?


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Oct 14, 2009)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Cats. They're cuter, usually smaller and more cuddly. The noise they make is cuter and not as noisy.
> 
> I've never heard of a cat killing a human.
> 
> I do like dogs, but cats are a lot better.



IM WITH YOU! Also, my cat sometimes scatches me, but she's still cute(even if she's a devil). Also, I've got a street cat that follows me around and does lots of tricks(saying bring makes her run and come bakck with a random item, most of the time sticks or food.)


----------



## sankatu (Oct 15, 2009)

Cats are more fun, they are so proud that when they do do something stupid it is very funny to laugh at them. Once my cat heard something up the chimney and tried to climb the chimney, it was very funny, it got covered in ash, my cat never lived it down. Also cats are less effort, but they do die more easily, this is sad.


----------



## voltianqueen (Oct 15, 2009)

I love both dogs and cats, but I prefer cats, since they just seem so beautiful and...mysterious, I guess. And I have three of them that are awesome.


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 16, 2009)

Bunnies.

Kangaroos.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jan 17, 2010)

Old thread is old. But anyway, I prefer cats. For one thing, I've lived my entire life around cats and never owned a dog; for another, I'm kinda scared of dogs. And cats just have an aura of awesomeness.

One of my reasons for preferring cats is pretty weird: wolves are my favorite animals, and I die a little bit inside whenever I see a really fluffy, inbred dog that is still technically descended from wolves. ...yeah, I'm weird.


----------

